# What is causing these bubbles.



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all, I am after some advice on a few random bubbles/ blisters that have just randomly appeared on the spoiler. I have a few pics, not the best ones as they were taken on my phone.

Any help or suggestions welcome.

























Thanks guys.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Has it been resprayed?

I've seen this before when the paint has either not been mixed with the correct ratios and not fully allowed to gas out and/or hasn't bonded with the primer underneath.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

It was an after market spoiler that I bought and had sprayed. That was nearly six months ago though. It did not see any LSP for at least three months after it was sprayed. It just has randomly started appearing.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like water under paint/spray,
pin them and see what comes out,:buffer:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

it could be paint failure or moisture under the top coat, try a pin.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

There are other reasons for blisters like that but I would say that it's had a paint job and moisture has somehow been trapped.
Has the spoiler been resprayed?
It could possibly be caused by not fully drying w/b products. 
Do you know what it's made of? 
Some composites can hold moisture and require baking to drive out any moisture before any painting.
If it is a composite material and was in its 'raw' state before being sprayed was the reverse/back/underside of it also sprayed to seal it and prevent moisture getting in?
If I'm correct with my moisture diagnosis then the moisture is seeking out the weak spots to break out and this problem usually shows up after cold weather because water molecules expand as they reach freezing temps thus causing a small blister which in time can gradually get larger as more moisture makes for the same area to break out.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

tones61 said:


> looks like water under paint/spray,
> pin them and see what comes out,:buffer:


Sorry to sound daft but after I stick a pin in it ,will this cause any further issues, more moisture getting in. How would I go about fixing this?

Thanks everyone for the replys too.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Had this happen with an aftermarket spoiler. Never had any problems with the paint guy before. Took mine nearly a year to surface. Never had to sort it as I changed the car.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

squiggs said:


> There are other reasons for blisters like that but I would say that it's had a paint job and moisture has somehow been trapped.
> Has the spoiler been resprayed?
> It could possibly be caused by not fully drying w/b products.
> Do you know what it's made of?
> ...


Thank you for your detailed response. The spolier has not had a respary. As far as I am aware the spoiler is made from fibreglass.

As for the conditions it was sprayed in and how it was sprayed I honestly do not have a clue.. The sprayer came recommended to me. I left the spoiler with him and collected a week later.

As you mentioned it has only started appearing sense the temperature has dropped.

Where would I go from here to resolve/fix the situation?

Thanks again.

Jonny.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian mc21 said:


> Had this happen with an aftermarket spoiler. Never had any problems with the paint guy before. Took mine nearly a year to surface. Never had to sort it as I changed the car.


Sadly changing the car isn't an option, unless I win the 90 million on the euro millions tonight lol.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Respray fella noway round it :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

suspal said:


> Respray fella noway round it :thumb:


Just what I didn't want to hear!!! :-(

Thanks for replying.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

You might as well stick a pin in it just to see what happens first.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it a fibre glass spoiler. As I've seen something similar to this, where a there's air trapped between the fibre and gel coat. Which has resulted in what you are seeing now. If its not that then it will be as said moisture in the paint.

When it was painted did they give you any type of paint guarantee, only asking as the only option is repair and repaint it. Meaning take it back to them show them the problem because if its moisture then regardless of how much you paid to have it done, you wouldn't expect this to happen. Any cars/parts we paint have a five year paint warranty.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Is it a fibre glass spoiler. As I've seen something similar to this, where a there's air trapped between the fibre and gel coat. Which has resulted in what you are seeing now. If its not that then it will be as said moisture in the paint.
> 
> When it was painted did they give you any type of paint guarantee, only asking as the only option is repair and repaint it. Meaning take it back to them show them the problem because if its moisture then regardless of how much you paid to have it done, you wouldn't expect this to happen. Any cars/parts we paint have a five year paint warranty.


As far as I know it's fibreglass, yes.

Thanks for replying. I will take it back to them and see what they say.

Thanks

Jonny.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

If the paint is only 6 months old why not goback to the paiter and put it to him, see what he says ?


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's the plan. I just wanted to be armed with a little knowledge before I go. Just incase he tries to fill my head full of crap.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I'd agree it looks like moisture in the fibreglass. Good luck at the resprayers


----------

